# Gunbroker.com Requires Drivers License & Utility Bill ?



## JBS (Jun 24, 2011)

I just registered there and entered my data. Not sure if I'm going to buy anything right now, but here's the kicker. I get a message saying my application has been "flagged" or some such message.  I entered nothing out of the ordinary, mind you.  Same crap you have to put in when you buy something at Wal Mart.com or Amazon, or any place else.  I also used a private email (not a free Yahoo or Gmail).

Below this, there's a message that in order to join, I need to fax them a copy of my driver's license and a utility bill.

Now, call me crazy, but pretty much everything sold on Gun Broker.com is also sold at Wal Mart or Bass Pro shops- with the exception of the weapons which are classified and regulated by the ATF (if there are any listed on the site)- in which case these weapons systems are going through FFL's.

I'm no genius, but isn't sending over my full name, address, telephone number, credit card numbers, alternate security questions, drivers license photocopy by fax, and a utility bill a bit of overkill and also a huge security risk if their data were ever compromised by hackers or activists?

So I sent them an email saying I was not comfortable faxing my drivers license and utility bill to a third party fax number, and they replied with the following message:



> *GBSupport1012* Send the documentation or don't use the site. It is that simple.



Anyone else ever run into this requirement to send a drivers license and utility bill, or seen such a shitty customer service response? I would have actually felt better if they would have at least included a hearty "fuck you" in their reply.


----------



## Dame (Jun 24, 2011)

I can explain the utility bill but not the shitty attitude someone over there has. Driver's licenses are something people are loath to change even if they move to another state. A credit card can have a billing address of anywhere so long as you are paying the bill. But a utility bill proves which state you live in. My guess is that they will not accept a cel phone bill as a "utility" as those can also go wherever you want.


----------



## JBS (Jun 24, 2011)

Dame said:


> I can explain the utility bill but not the shitty attitude someone over there has. Driver's licenses are something people are loath to change even if they move to another state. A credit card can have a billing address of anywhere so long as you are paying the bill. But a utility bill proves which state you live in. My guess is that they will not accept a cel phone bill as a "utility" as those can also go wherever you want.


O.K., so what is stopping someone from typing a utility bill up on their computer in 90 seconds and faxing it?

It's quite useless, is it not? And again, I've bought shotguns, rifles, and ammo at Wal Mart multiple times and I do not need to show a water bill.  



By the way I also did a search on Gun Broker, and it looks like they have rubbed many people the wrong way- not only on the identity theft issue- but also in randomly charging credit cards.  It seems they want all kinds of data but have lax policy and control on actually handling that confidential data.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 24, 2011)

Id tell them to go fuck themselves.  No one gets my ID.  Why dont you give them your SS#, your mom's maiden name and your first born while you're at it.  Total horseshit.  Take your business elsewhere.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jun 24, 2011)

I almost went with gunbroker when I was looking for my S&W 642, but decided against it.  Instead I went with gunlisting.org & armslist.com. They are free, no need to register, & you can also search near where you live. I also go on Michigan Gun Owners Forum. Between these three sites, I have always found deals far better than those I saw on gunbroker. I've never had any problems. YMMV. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dame (Jun 24, 2011)

JBS said:


> O.K., so what is stopping someone from typing a utility bill up on their computer in 90 seconds and faxing it?
> 
> It's quite useless, is it not? And again, I've bought shotguns, rifles, and ammo at Wal Mart multiple times and I do not need to show a water bill.
> 
> By the way I also did a search on Gun Broker, and it looks like they have rubbed many people the wrong way- not only on the identity theft issue- but also in randomly charging credit cards. It seems they want all kinds of data but have lax policy and control on actually handling that confidential data.



The short answer is, nothing. People do it all the time. But even the schools require that  you provide a utility bill to prove you live where you say you do. Yes, it is useless. But you asked why.

And they do indeed sound like a bunch of assholes.


----------



## JBS (Jun 24, 2011)

The more I think about it, this is a huge hole in security of one's identity.

Besides that,* they don't even have a phone number on the site*. How is that not a huge red flag?

Let's say I fax them my I.D. and a utility bill. Where does it go? Does it show up in some crowded multi- use office in downtown Los Angeles where 100 people pass by every 30 minutes?

I just sent them a message that I would like to be verified by some other means, including even letting them call the local Sheriff's office near me, as they know me.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 24, 2011)

You have already verified that THEY are assholes.  ;)


----------



## JBS (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow. These guys are SHIT HOT.



> Please allow up to 48 hours for a response.



48 hours... that's enough time for me to fly from Miami to Santiago Chile, pick apples in the countryside, and be back again.



Chopstick said:


> You have already verified that THEY are assholes. ;)


Yeah, you're probably right.


----------



## Dame (Jun 24, 2011)

JBS said:


> The more I think about it, this is a huge hole in security of one's identity.
> 
> Besides that,* they don't even have a phone number on the site*. How is that not a huge red flag?
> 
> ...



*THIS BUSINESS IS NOT BBB ACCREDITED*​
*Gunbroker.com*​
*Find a Location*​(720) 223-0164​PO Box 2511,​Kennesaw, GA 30156-9108​support@gunbroker.com​http://www.gunbroker.com​



*On a scale of A+ to F*
Reason for Rating
BBB Ratings System Overview
http://www.bbb.org/atlanta/business...-services/gunbrokercom-in-kennesaw-ga-6004874


----------



## JBS (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Thanks Dame. Great find.

I'll take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Totentanz (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting - I've been on their site a few times, but have never had a need to conduct business with them - based on what I"m seeing here, that trend will continue ad infinitum.  The cavity search to verify your identity?  A bit over the top, but at least I can understand the argument.  The attitude?  Colossal fucking NO-GO.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 24, 2011)

Never had a problem with GB. Never had to supply a utility bill either when I registered and havge had membership there since 07. I did use a CC to verify who I was and have maintained a 1.00 balance as proof of age and name. Made several purchases (6 to be exact) and never once had a problem.

Keep in mind there are several thousands of members, so, figure not all are going to be happy with the site, their transactions, for a multitude of reasons. You just have to extract the negative and weigh it with the overall numbers to get an accurate balance.

Also, regarding the list of BBB complaints, you also have to take into account that GB is a host site. Like ebay, amazon and others, you need to do your homework when it comes to a seller. A lot of complaints stem from bad apples who show up, lists one item and then, burns the buyer. They do a pretty good job of nailing those who do. To shore up a viable sale and hedge yourself from unscrupulous idiots, make sure you check the feedback and ratings of the seller. same thing as any online auction site. The more sales, better and higher feedback percentages, the more reputable the seller.

I can assure you JB that compared to the number of transactions and sales, the number of complaints is EXTREMELY LOW by comparison, probably less than 1/2 of 1 percent. Again, most from bad apples.

Just my experience. YMMV.


----------



## JBS (Jun 24, 2011)

Centermass said:


> Never had a problem with GB. Never had to supply a utility bill either when I registered and havge had membership there since 07. I did use a CC to verify who I was and have maintained a 1.00 balance as proof of age and name. Made several purchases (6 to be exact) and never once had a problem.
> 
> Keep in mind there are several thousands of members, so, figure not all are going to be happy with the site, their transactions, for a multitude of reasons. You just have to extract the negative and weigh it with the overall numbers to get an accurate balance.
> 
> ...


Roger that, thanks for the breakdown. Compared with the number of transactions involved, I could see where that might have to be taken into consideration.

I didn't like the crappy response (from their "customer service"), though, and with no lack of options, I don't see myself in a hurry to jump through the hoops or potential security risk to make my account stick.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 24, 2011)

I sell there under the same screen name and have been active for years.  I have never had a problem ever.  My customers have been excellent and the people I buy from the same.

When eGay went gestapo, GB.com provided a forum where I could still purchase the things I enjoy under the second amendment.


----------

